# New Male Performance Drugs



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2008)

*New Male Performance Drugs*

With the success of Viagra, many new performance drugs for men go into development:


PROJECTRA: Men given this experimental new drug were far more likely to actually finish a household repair project before starting a new one.

COMPLIMENTRA: In clinical trials, 82% of middle-aged men noticed that their wives had a new hairstyle. Currently being tested to see if its effects extend to noticing new clothing.

BUYAGRA: Married men report a sudden urge to buy their wives gifts after taking this drug for only two days. Still to be ascertained: whether the results extend to not minding when women spend money on themselves.

ANTI-AGRA: Promises the exact opposite effect of Viagra. Currently undergoing clinical trials on U.S. Senators.

NOSPORTAGRA: This drug makes men want to turn off televised sports and actually converse with other family members.

FLATULAGRA: This complex drug converts men's noxious intestinal gases into air freshener.

FLYAGRA: This drug shows great promise in treating men with O.F.D. (Open Fly Disorder).

LIAGRA: This drug helps men lie more successfully when asked about their sexual affairs. Will be available in Regular, Grand Jury and Political Strength versions.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

[sign] :lol::rofl:[/sign]

So what medication are you going to be taking Dr Baxter?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

What about you Daniel?  Are you going to have to take any of those?  :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

"if I have to...I guess."   (Red Green )


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Lana (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey...how would one invest in production and distribution of those pills??  I think it'll increase my shopping budget


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

:lol:


----------

